# Are all children constantly in need of moving and destroying everything?



## lostsoul25 (Dec 18, 2012)

Is there anyone who has a child or has had children between the age of 4 to 9 that dont need to touch, spill, drop, move every f!cking thing they see, just overall that can sit down on a couch and relax for a little bit? i have some nieces and nephews but my nieces are the only ones in this country and I love them very very much, no doubt about that but I really believe they move more than normal, I am not sure what normal is though but every time they leave my house something has been permantly ruined, its becoming very difficult for me even thought I love them to invite them over to spend time together, I want to know if my sister did a horrible job (would not be surprised, she yells everytime she opens her mouth toward them) or if its just a normal thing. it kind of scares to have my own children some day, I really enjoy a relaxing home


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long do they visit you for?

Maybe you could take them to a park to run off their energy. Kids do have a lot of energy. Kids can be very active. THey are probably excited to see you so they are really reved up.


Do you give them sugary drinks? drinks with cafine?

How are they when they are with your sister?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, but he's had spinal cord surgery and also has a thyroid condition. He is very very quiet and sedate. He is a genius at construction stuff and also art, very very gifted. Be careful what you wish for, it comes with a price, and with responsibility. His best friends tend to be highly kinetic...nature loves balance


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I've come to nickname my son "the Destroyer" in my head... no stone is left unturned - everything, and I mean everything in the house gets tossed about every day. It makes it very overwhelming and depressing actually. The gouges in the walls do not bug me so much, I can fix those all later, it's the constant moving of sh!t I've trying to get cleaned up in one room being transported to various other locations in the house. I just cannot keep up with him, so I often go to work realizing that I hung a pile of dirty laundry up in my closet and smell like last weeks hamper or have clothes with obvious dirty spots on them (most days my sense of smell just isn't there so I can't really rely on my own sniffer sometimes).


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Lon said:


> it's the constant moving of sh!t I've trying to get cleaned up in one room being transported to various other locations in the house. I just cannot keep up


Yep, socks, pieces of paper, crayons, you name it...

LMAO :rofl:

I call mine beasties.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LdyVenus said:


> Yep, socks, pieces of paper, crayons, you name it...
> 
> LMAO :rofl:
> 
> I call mine beasties.


Though sometimes it is good and pays off - for instance last week he entertained himself by sitting their and smashing his toy cars for about an hour, and the cheap ones I wanted to throw out got destroyed, as soon as I saw one broken I'd go pick it up and say "that one goes in the garbage" and chuck it out, he'd nod and smile and say "that one was weak, it belongs at the scrap yard". So in one sense it helps de-clutter - unfortunately its the strongest die-cast ones that have survived his arena of natural selection with which he uses to gouge the walls.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Lon said:


> it's the constant moving of sh!t I've trying to get cleaned up in one room being transported to various other locations in the house.


_Cleaning your house while your kids are still growing is like shoveling the walk before it stops snowing.~Phyllis Diller_


----------



## lostsoul25 (Dec 18, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> How long do they visit you for?
> 
> Maybe you could take them to a park to run off their energy. Kids do have a lot of energy. Kids can be very active. THey are probably excited to see you so they are really reved up.
> 
> ...


They visit for a few hours to a whole day, I love them very much and I have to see them and spoil them for at least once a week

I have thought of that but I don't have a good park next to my house, it kind of sucks

Yes they do have sugary drinks and candy often but I have to make some cookies or cupcakes or a cup of hot chocolate, I want them to have fun and to show them that I love them

They are the same, they drive her crazy, my sister had a son this may, poor baby he can never get some peaceful sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostsoul25 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lon said:


> I've come to nickname my son "the Destroyer" in my head... no stone is left unturned - everything, and I mean everything in the house gets tossed about every day. It makes it very overwhelming and depressing actually. The gouges in the walls do not bug me so much, I can fix those all later, it's the constant moving of sh!t I've trying to get cleaned up in one room being transported to various other locations in the house. I just cannot keep up with him, so I often go to work realizing that I hung a pile of dirty laundry up in my closet and smell like last weeks hamper or have clothes with obvious dirty spots on them (most days my sense of smell just isn't there so I can't really rely on my own sniffer sometimes).


Hahaha yeap that sounds about right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Imagine if they had tails like golden retrievers.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Kids learn by example, YOU be their example, especially if you feel you sister isn't being a good one. When they come to visit you, you need to set rules and boundaries and stick to them. They need to understand what is acceptable and not in someone elses home.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Make a plan. And a plan B!

1. Kids that age love getting messy. Have a place, and a craft that requires hands getting messy. Baking, Fingerpainting, home made playdoh, homemade slime, string art, etc.... (Look on pintrest.com)

2. Set up where they can do this. CONTAIN the mess. Vinyl tablecloths are great for this. 

3. Plan B could be a tea party, or movie and popcorn, etc... 

I keep a box of "stuff" in the corner of the kitchen. The grandkids learn that that is their stuff, and that everything they see around the house belongs to someone else and is not theirs to play with. 

When (not if) they make a mess, make them help you clean it. Yes, it is way easier to do it yourself... but they MIGHT be more careful if they realize it is their responsibility to take care of their own mess. 

Always make them pick up before they leave. It's just good manners not to leave a mess at someone else's house. Again, probably easier to do it after they leave.... but...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

lostsoul25 said:


> Is there anyone who has a child or has had children between the age of 4 to 9 that dont need to touch, spill, drop, move every f!cking thing they see, just overall that can sit down on a couch and relax for a little bit? i have some nieces and nephews but my nieces are the only ones in this country and I love them very very much, no doubt about that but I really believe they move more than normal, I am not sure what normal is though but every time they leave my house something has been permantly ruined, its becoming very difficult for me even thought I love them to invite them over to spend time together, I want to know if my sister did a horrible job (would not be surprised, she yells everytime she opens her mouth toward them) or if its just a normal thing. it kind of scares to have my own children some day, I really enjoy a relaxing home



My kids are like orc's. You know when they were just here, paint is peeling, hot dog bits, chicken bones, (when we had not had either of 2 weeks) oh look a new drawing on the wall, who drew with chalk on the couch, aww on the floor, who drew on the window, why are there bite marks on the table, there is fuzz and fluff and foam all over, we have none of these things, WTF?????

Those kids successfully destroyed their toddler beds within the same year we bought them. 2 DVD players one was a blu ray. Hundreds of dollars worth of books. Heavy seating bench with cloth storage cubes. 

Kitchen cabinet doors, they ate cat food, got into the trash, chewed on walls...found scissors and cut clothes, curtains, parts on the couch, the cat, blankets. 

We had a fridge with a water and ice dispenser, we had to turn it off because they almost broke it, and they put toys up the ice shoot and crayons. 

We went to a quiet 3 people household to Malcolm in the middle over nite. Oh, finding crayon drawings on the bathroom floor, the toilet seat, the fridge, doors, everywhere but on paper. 

These kids can break the unbreakable. We keep everything in our room. Crayons, anything that's cuts, books. If anybody is familiar with the phonics bus, we would buy a new one al least twice a year. We bought them a leap frog reading pad, 3 times in 6 months. 

Orc's. When they were babies, we called them dis-struck-to-bears. My oldest got a tickle me Elmo for her 5th b-day, it passed to them. It didn't last 2 years with them. Ohhhh build-a-bears. Do not even get me going on how many I have bought. (3 a year for 6 years). Not one survived. 


***some kids just wanna watch the world burn


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

lostsoul25 said:


> I have to see them and spoil them for at least once a week


Excuse me?

You have to spoil them?

for what reason?

It sounds like you would be HELPING them by givng them boundaries and consequences, as they don't seem to be getting them from mom. No wonder they are terrors.

Note: If all their mom does is yell, I guarantee they no longer HEAR it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

lostsoul25 said:


> Yes they do have sugary drinks and candy often but I have to make some cookies or cupcakes or a cup of hot chocolate, I want them to have fun and to show them that I love them


I have three well behaved kids but if I feed them too much sugar...OMG they bounce off the walls.

I've chosen to show them love in other ways besides with treats. They drink water, eat home cooked meals and treats are in moderation cause I like my calm, peaceful house.


----------



## BarelyThere (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, craft ideas lined up before they come would help. Generally, when my kids are most destructive, it is because they are bored and needing direction. It's amazing how different they are when they're kept busy with crafts and slightly more structured play time.

Also, save the sugar for when they're on the way out the door!


----------



## lostsoul25 (Dec 18, 2012)

BarelyThere said:


> Yes, craft ideas lined up before they come would help. Generally, when my kids are most destructive, it is because they are bored and needing direction. It's amazing how different they are when they're kept busy with crafts and slightly more structured play time.
> 
> Also, save the sugar for when they're on the way out the door!


hahah love this, great advice, thank you


----------



## lostsoul25 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I have three well behaved kids but if I feed them too much sugar...OMG they bounce off the walls.
> 
> I've chosen to show them love in other ways besides with treats. They drink water, eat home cooked meals and treats are in moderation cause I like my calm, peaceful house.


I will work on all of these tips, thank you


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Unless you have been a parent it is hard to see how to kid proof a house. Anything that is breakable must be up out of arms reach. All the other advise given is good also. Legos are great and compact to have on hand. If you search hard enough you can still find plain brick sets. Most sets now just build a specific think like a race car. 

When they first arrive sit them down and go over a few rules. No touching this or that, no yelling etc. don't make to many. Have a bowl of grapes and carrot sticks just sitting out. Don't mention it. They will start just grabbing them as they get hungry.

My boys are 7 and 10 and are still little tornados. If you really want to slow them down put Minecraft on your PC. ( it is like a Lego virtual world ) $26 and they will be sucked into the vortex for hours.

Decorate cookies right before they leave. Send them with cupcakes for the car ride home.:rofl:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I like Lincoln Logs - build up a tall house and then let the kids knock it down - takes care of their aggression.


----------

